# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Visiting Phuket

## countrytb

Hi !
I plan to go to Phuket early May.
I read on some article that it's rainy season in Phuket right now.
Is it going to be continous rain the whole day?
Can we still do snorkeling or diving during May?
Thanks

----------


## rennilewis

Phuket is one of the best holiday destination for any season.You can choose nay places in phuket which are attractive and wonderful. I would like to suggest that you at lest spend  three or four nights in phuket, you feel really very great to spend your time.

----------


## peat

> Hi !
> I plan to go to Phuket early May.
> I read on some article that it's rainy season in Phuket right now.
> Is it going to be continous rain the whole day?
> Can we still do snorkeling or diving during May?
> Thanks


Although most of the water activities in Phuket are available all around the year, but I reckon it is nice to go for it till the first half of May. The rainfall is moderate and doesn't effects much for the activities like diving and snorkeling.

----------


## riverrider

Totally agree with the fact that water activities in Phuket are available all around the year. And, the most popular water sports in Phuket are: White water rafting, river tubing, water kayaking, scuba diving and more.

----------


## GFI

Well, Phuket is one of the best places of Thailand. It is one of the world most prominent destinations for tourist. There are lots of spectacular beaches and some of the beaches are quite and simple for honeymoon couples. There wonderful temperature, crystal blue water, soft white sand and perfect tropical climate to make Phuket.

----------


## kleindrew30

Snorkeling can be done year-round in Phuket, but the best time of year is November-April, when the sea's at its most placid. Take care through the May-October low season, when the undertow can become dangerously strong along the west coast.

----------


## Shirleyjohn

I have no idea but saw this post really looking good information keep it up.

----------


## davidsmith36

Phuket, a rainforested, rocky island in the Andaman Sea, has some of Thailand's most prominent shorelines, for the most part arranged along the reasonable waters of the western shore. The island is home to some top of the line ocean side resorts, spas and eateries. Phuket City, the capital, has old shophouses and occupied markets. Patong, the principle resort town, has numerous clubs, bars and discos.

----------


## Lopityh

I was in Phuket, so I can advise you:
-Big Buddha. Top view of the 45-meter marble snow-white Buddha statue in lotus position on Mount Nakaked.
- Wat Chalong Temple A large and picturesque Buddhist temple in Phuket
-Suwan Khiri Ket Temple
Phuket Old Town
-Bangla Road

----------


## Anthony112

This post is easy to read and appreciate without leaving out any details. Excellent work!

----------


## Dgoni1

i like this city

----------

